# Open-Xchange on FreeBSD



## rodrigo (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello everyone,

The other day, during the 'Solutions Linux' event, someone asks me about the status of Open-Xchange on FreeBSD. (http://www.open-xchange.com/en/oxpedia)

Of course this application isn't ported yet, but a manual exists for FreeBSD, but I assume it doesn't work anymore.
(http://homepage.univie.ac.at/peter.schober/OX_on_FreeBSD.html)

I'm just looking for some feedback of peoples using open-xchange under FreeBSD.

If you are working with it under another OS, I'm also interested to know a little more about the maturity/stability of this software.

- regards
rodrigo


----------

